# Can't send pictures from iPhone or iPad to Dell Desktop



## tigerdg (Jan 4, 2011)

I want to transfer pictures from my iPhone and my iPad to my Window 11 Dell XPS8930 using Bluetooth. The Dell computer is Bluetooth capable and I've enabled it and successfully made a Bluetooth connection between both my iPhone and iPad. If I check the setting on any of the three devices, I can confirm that there is an active Bluetooth connection between the Dell and both Apple devices. Yet I am unable to transfer pictures from either Apple device to the Dell computer.

I've checked some web help sites for "How to transfer files using Bluetooth," but all they say is "Select the picture and use the Send option to send by Bluetooth." When I select the picture and hit the "Send" icon, Bluetooth is not there. I can send by message, e-mail, Notes, Google Maps, Dropbox, WhatsApp and a few other options, but no Bluetooth. What is going wrong? Why do I not have the Bluetooth option?

I thought that perhaps it wasn't available because I don't use iCloud to store my pictures (long shot, I know), but I connected my partner's phone to my Dell computer, and he does use iCloud, and we still couldn't send pictures from the iPhone to the Dell computer.

All three devices have the latest operating systems and are up to date.

Yes, I know I can send the pictures using other methods, and I do that. I just want the Bluetooth to work because it would be the easiest and most convenient.

Any help, please? Thanks.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Any Help here? : How to Transfer Files from iPhone to PC via Bluetooth [2022]
If that fails, try AirDrop




__





Transfer files wirelessly between your iPhone and computer with email, messages, or AirDrop


Transfer files wirelessly between your iPhone and computer with email, messages, or AirDrop.



support.apple.com


----------



## tigerdg (Jan 4, 2011)

No, sorry, I'm afraid not. I know about the alternate methods, and AirDrop won't work because it is Apple proprietary and my computer is a Dell, not a Mac (I even tried it, just in case--no dice).I'm confused because all the tech sites say this is possible, but my Apple devices aren't complying.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

It would be much easier if you just plugged in a USB Charging cable from your Apple Devices to the Computer. The phone comes up as another drive and you can drag and drop pictures from the device to your computer. If you want to transfer Music, you have to go thru iTunes on the computer.


----------

